# BEST FOOD



## hungry84 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI people this has prob been asken like a million times but i just wanna no more things i can feed my piranhas on i have got them on fresh trout at the moment just want to mix there diet up a bit any sugestions they are about 5-6 inch and i have 3


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

A varied diet will be best-
Stuff like pellets,raw seafood,Krill,occasional beefheart,etc,etc are just some to try...


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> A varied diet will be best-
> Stuff like pellets,raw seafood,Krill,occasional beefheart,etc,etc are just some to try...


You can always go to your fresh sea food section at the super market and look for fresh fish, clams, shrimp, etc.

I feed mine on tilapia fellets, raw shrimp, cichlid pellets, sinking shrimp pellets, freeze dried bloodworms and the occasional "super" worm.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

All great suggestions here.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Ive always used shrimp


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

hungry84 said:


> HI people this has prob been asken like a million times but i just wanna no more things i can feed my piranhas on i have got them on fresh trout at the moment just want to mix there diet up a bit any sugestions they are about 5-6 inch and i have 3


Nightcrawlers are by far the best thing to feed a P, most nutritious.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

One800Jonny said:


> HI people this has prob been asken like a million times but i just wanna no more things i can feed my piranhas on i have got them on fresh trout at the moment just want to mix there diet up a bit any sugestions they are about 5-6 inch and i have 3


Nightcrawlers are by far the best thing to feed a P, most nutritious.
[/quote]

I have to disagree with you on that one, although they are very good for your piranha i think there are a few more choices out there that will deliver more nutrition to your piranhas, mainly color enhancing nutrients.

anyways here is a quick Link that might give you some ideas on some new foods and maybe make a shopping list.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Hikari bio gold pellets


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

hungry84 said:


> HI people this has prob been asken like a million times but i just wanna no more things i can feed my piranhas on i have got them on fresh trout at the moment just want to mix there diet up a bit any sugestions they are about 5-6 inch and i have 3










*FOOD TYPES*: raw seafood, shrimp, pellets (omega one, cichlid pellets are the best kind of pellets that i've ever had. they have wondering optimal growth, and vibrant colors), flakes, clams, nightcrawlers, bloodworms (best when they're smaller), tilapia, salmon, feeder fish (*warning* watch for parasites and diseases) and occationaly beef heart.

hope this helped a lil bit.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> FOOD TYPES: raw seafood, shrimp, pellets (omega one, cichlid pellets are the best kind of pellets that i've ever had. they have wondering optimal growth, and vibrant colors), flakes, clams, nightcrawlers, bloodworms (best when they're smaller), tilapia, salmon, *feeder fish *(*warning* watch for parasites and diseases) and occationaly *beef heart.*
> 
> hope this helped a lil bit.


Feeder Fish-Stay away from feeders. They are kept under horrible conditions and can introduce parasites and deseases to your tank.

Beef Heart-This is not a natural food source of Piranhas. Piranhas don't digest red meat well, become obesse and eventually get liver problems.

I don't understand why certain members feel the need to feed beef heart to Piranhas. They always use the excuse that they are feeding it as a treat. Come on now, lets be real. Do Piranhas really care if they are being given treats?

Here is an article that I'm sure will help you, pay attention to the highlighted bold paragraphs:



> Hi All,
> 
> During recent weeks, there has been considerable question regarding the proper diet and feeding of captive piranhas. So I wrote a little essay about it. What follows is a brief overview of what you, the hobbyist, need to know, and understand, in order to provide a happy and healthy captive environment for your piranhas.
> 
> ...


Hater


----------

